# Franco Columbo - World Strongest Man Accident



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I never knew fanco competed in WSM!

Didnt turn out too good though

http://www.tugagym.info/?p=324


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

ouch, didn't know Lou Ferrigno did either!


----------



## little1 (Mar 28, 2004)

you just see it look likes it pops out... cool


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

ouch!


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

Lou Ferrigno competed in the very first strongest man, back then it was only people who lived in america that were invited to compete and it was only bodybuilders and power lifters who took part.

definatley looked like he disslocated his knee.


----------

